# I feel so responsible...



## Chasey (Apr 27, 2009)

Squid has resp. problems since the day we rescued her... A week or so ago she stopped eating, got really really skinny, was all puffed up and wouldn't move much. Then the day before yesterday she started eating little bits I'd feed her, she'd start licking me again and playing and running around.

I had her out today and she was really playful and happy. I put her back in her cage and went on the computer. I heard some scrabbling and saw her running along the tube at the top of her cage. She was slipping a little, which is just something she always did before she got ill, and I was thinking "I should go help her so she doesn't fall" but before I could get up, she fell, which again is just something that always happens. It's not a very high fall, only about 30cm.

I expected she was fine, then after a while of not hearing her get up and start playing again, I went to check on her. She was lay where she'd fallen, trying to breathe and move but she clearly couldn't. I picked her up but the way she was so floppy scared me so I put her back down. I wish I hadn't. She was still trying to breathe, but not moving now. I kept petting her and she died after about 20 seconds. 

I'm really going to miss her. I put her body in the cage for a while to let Frankenstein know what had happened, she started doing that thing where she grinds her teeth so I suppose she was upset. I'm going to bury her later. I just wish I'd gone and stopped her from slipping.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Honestly it sounds like the frantic running was the panicked running when they cannot breathe. Her falling and passing soon after was likely because she was going to die anyways.

Had she been to the vet for her URI?


----------



## Chasey (Apr 27, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> Honestly it sounds like the frantic running was the panicked running when they cannot breathe. Her falling and passing soon after was likely because she was going to die anyways.
> 
> Had she been to the vet for her URI?


She wasn't frantically running across it, she was just climbing across it like how she always used to and stuff. Yeahh, she'd been once and I was going to take her back again tonight.


----------



## chell1894 (Jan 4, 2009)

awh its not your fault.
dont blame youself.
i am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

please dont blame yourself, these things happen and all we can do is learn. It was my last day at school today, and as one teacher said, done be sad that your time is over, be happy that it happened. its something i will always keep in my head when the day comes that anything happens to my babies.


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

Well at least she is out of the misery from that resp. problem and not eating and getting so skinny I'm so sorry for you loss :'(


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

you tried...I'm sorry...


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

RIP, sorry for your loss.


----------

